# 2 posts immediately following each other - WAHOO!



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to bombard the wall....but this is another question I had... that doesn't pertain to the previous one. Sorry about my incessant question asking, but you guys are some of the smartest people I know! :redface:

Minnie..like most great danes... has a sort of...wrinkly chin. And it gets brown. And SMELLY. My aunt, the vet, mentioned I could rub some peroxide on it.....but that seems really harsh on her skin. So far, I've been using her doggie shampoo and scrubbing it a little bit. Which works....temporarily. She's always had it....not a recent development. Although, actually, it seems to be getting better since she's been on raw. Dunno why. In any case, she really has no odor, and her breath isn't too bad -- but her CHIN is awful. 

Help?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just keep it clean on a daily basis, use a non abrasive soap that will dry out her skin.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Just keep it clean on a daily basis, use a non abrasive soap that will dry out her skin.


Thanks, Natalie - I knew you'd have sound advice.  I thought the peroxide would be too harsh....glad I was right and didn't try it out!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

People have also suggested stridex but astringents are just too harsh on their skin. Just wash with a gentle soap and warm water. It may be that you have to clean it all the time for the first few weeks or months and start gradually cleaning less and less. I've stopped cleaning Bailey's chin since the switch to raw, but before that she had horrible acne and skin issues on her chin.


----------

